# fundal height measuring 4 weeks ahead of dates



## ally449 (Jun 6, 2007)

i am currently 34+2 wks pg with my second baby. I have been to see the midwife today and she has measured the fundal height to be 38cm. Does this mean i'm going to go into labour early or have a HUGE baby 

love as always

Ally x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

have they arranged for you to be seen at the hospital? We usually allow two weeks smaller or bigger than dates. It may be a lot of fluid, or just the way that the midwife has measured you,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## ally449 (Jun 6, 2007)

It was the midwife at the hospital that did the measurments. she didn't seem overly concerned but i just cant understad why i've my dates have been measuring right up untill now

x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

when's your next appointment with your own midwife?


----------



## ally449 (Jun 6, 2007)

i'm going to see her tomorrow as i'm getting myself all worked up about it now


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Good, let me know how you get on xx


----------

